# saturday April 8th - dc meetup folks



## JonMikal (Mar 28, 2006)

the national cherry blossom festival parade begins at 10:00 a. m. on saturday, april 8th and marches along constitution avenue between 7th and 17th streets, nw. watch marching bands, dance and drumming performance teams from japan and the united states, musical performances, clowns, horses, antique cars and mascots and much more.

oh the crowds...but it will be a treat if you're interested :thumbup:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 28, 2006)

yes maybe


----------

